# Is this german company well known in Germany?



## webok (Feb 5, 2019)

Hello,

I'm interested by some products sold by "Hervert Pharmaceuticals".
These aren't distributed in France where I'm living so I wonder if this company well known/trusted by german people.

Thank you all


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I tried looking them up and only found a pharma company called "Hevert" (one r less than what you have). They sell a couple of items via Amazon.de - and I see no note of any restrictions on selling or sending to France. You might want to buy them through the Amazon.de site (they're sold by a vendor on Amazon) if only to have recourse to Amazon should there be any problem with the order.


----------



## andreahender (Feb 6, 2019)

yes they ill knows


----------

